# how long is it ok to leave bun alone?



## Margarita (Feb 27, 2013)

I am going away for one night. Leaving early afternoon and will be back early afternoon the next day. 

She has a bedroom all to herself (no cage) unlimited hay and water feeder. She has plenty of room to run and toys to play with, If i give her the scoop of pellets when i leave do you think she would be ok alone till i get home?


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Feb 27, 2013)

if there's plenty of hay, food, and water, she should be good overnight and the next day!!


----------



## agnesthelion (Feb 27, 2013)

Yup, I've left mine overnight and they were fine


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Feb 27, 2013)

When I go away for the weekend I have someone to come over and feed and water and pay attention to him. But oh yes overnight is fine


----------



## Margarita (Feb 27, 2013)

phew that makes me feel better, any longer than one night i would have someone come but i wanted to make sure she would be ok over night


thanks everyone!


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 27, 2013)

I've been away for a day & a half with no problem. Left 2 containers of water, just to be safe. And Honey doesn't gobble down her pellets right away, which made me more confident it wouldn't be feast then famine.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 28, 2013)

Should be just fine.


----------



## ladysown (Feb 28, 2013)

just go. 

Bunnies can be left safely for a whole weekend.  As long as they have food and water they will be just fine. Perhaps a bit annoyed if they are used to getting run around the house like a crazy rabbit time...but overall... will be just fine.


----------



## Margarita (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you

:thanks:


----------

